# Temperature monitoring



## HellKeeper (Aug 4, 2006)

I found your tool very useful, thx 
But i have a question about subj: there are options in "Temperature monitoring" labeled as "Motherboard Monitor", for example 'Send GPU teperature to sensor #". I wonder, how can I use this? I didn't found anything in wiki doc about it. What sensor Nr can I specify? Can i add this temperature monitoring for example to my ASUS PC Probe?


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to TPU!

This feature allows you to send the gpu temp to MBM5. That way, you can intergrate all your temps into 1 application.


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to TPU!
I didn't know of this feature someday i must flash my card to a XL or a XT


----------



## HellKeeper (Aug 4, 2006)

randomperson21 said:
			
		

> This feature allows you to send the gpu temp to MBM5. That way, you can intergrate all your temps into 1 application.


I wonder if there are some standard sensor numbers i can send it to? So the original MB applicaition (ASUS PC Probe in my case) can support them? Or I must use a different application? (Anyways, what MBM5 is?  )


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 4, 2006)

It sends the temperatrue data to a specific sensor number you specify to the application called motherboard monitor 5. You can find it here.

MBM5 allows you to keep tabs on information such as system temps, fan speeds, voltages, etc on supported motherboards. This feature allows you to send your video card temperatures into MBM5, so all your system monitoring stuff is in one place.


----------

